
Codr, an app to help teach kids to code - habdelra
http://codrlab.com
======
wmeredith
Ugh, that site is painful to use. Broke my back button. Checkboxes don't
actually check. Advancing the slideshow/presentation/whatever can only be done
by clicking the right angle at the bottom right, which is miles away from what
I'm doing at the top left on my big desktop. Yikes.

~~~
wvenable
I thought it was just a title page; I didn't notice the horizontal scroll
until I read your comment.

------
MarcScott
I normally avoid negativity in my comments, but I'm afraid I really can't see
the purpose of this site.

I only seem to be able to access the JavaScript section (no matter which
options I pick), and am immediately presented with, what to a child, would be
indecipherable code.

What is jQuery? What is CSS and how is it able to render certain Scratch
Blocks? What is a var? What is setTimeout?

Children need to have things explained, and it appears that the creator has
had zero contact with anyone with pedagogical experience.

------
DracuGol
What a waste of my time - I went to that website and there's nothing there!
only <codr> on the screen and there's nothing you can do.

------
skizm
Can you get any language besides JS? I can't seem to get anything else no
matter what combo I put in the questions.

------
z131
I'm appalled that some of the first languages you intend to teach are
Javascript (But really JQuery) and Python. That's just my personal opinion,
but when I think "Teaching kids to code" I don't think "pick languages unlike
any other language, and that will teach bad expectations of future languages."
I would even be happy if you were to teach them something like VB over
Javascript and Python.

~~~
pessimizer
What's the problem with Python? It's no more complicated than VB and was
designed as a teaching language. The significant whitespace may be annoying,
but it's semantically identical to other ways of specifying blocks.

Javascript for teaching programming to children is an awful idea, though.

~~~
MarcScott
JavaScript is an excellent language to get children to learn to code, because
it runs in a web-browser, an environment children are very familiar with.

~~~
pessimizer
Javascript is an awful language to get children to learn to code because it
doesn't understand numbers and pretends to be object-oriented when it's
prototypical - which puts it by itself in the world of popular languages.

That it naturally runs in a browser is an awful reason to use it. Use
something that compiles to javascript if you feel web programming is so
important.

------
gaius
The ideal language for this use case already exists: BBC BASIC.

------
gregschlom
Just a tiny piece of feedback: I was annoyed that clicking the checkboxes
didn't work in order to answer the questions at the beginning, I had to click
the text.

ie:

    
    
      I consider myself to be an:
      [ ] Artist
      [ ] Gamer
      [ ] Storyteller
    

It would be nice if one could tick the checkbox by, huh, clicking on it :)

~~~
jbigelow76

        >It would be nice if one could tick the checkbox by, huh, clicking on it :)
    

Ease up there Jony Ive, this is codrlab, not uxlab (j/k)

